# Blade: Wesley Snipes äußert sich zum neuen Film



## Darkmoon76 (24. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade: Wesley Snipes äußert sich zum neuen Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade: Wesley Snipes äußert sich zum neuen Film*


----------



## Leuenzahn (24. Juli 2019)

Das ist wie bei Terminator oder bei den Jedi, gibt halt nur einen Blade. Aber wenn es gut läuft, dann ist es auch wunderbar. Eventuell holen se Wesley ja bei Teil 5 wieder mit ins Boot.


----------



## Asuramaru (25. Juli 2019)

Also was mich immer wider verwundert,das Fans nie begreifen das es sich um einen Fiktiven Charakter handelt den jeder Verkörpern kann und auch darf.

*nein du darfst Hänsel nicht im Schulteather Spielen,das darf nur der Hannes,weil der das seid sovielen Jahren macht und wir hatten nie einen anderen dafür.*

Evolutionsbremsen -_-"


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2019)

Auf Blade I lass ich nichts kommen, dass war für damalige Zeiten ein wirklich grandioser Streifen. Tolle Musik, super Kampfszenen und ein mehr oder minder unverbrauchtes Setting. Die Filme, die danach kamen, waren schrott & jetzt darf sich gern jemand anderes dran versuchen. Aber, warum es jetzt *der* Schauspieler sein muss ... ich hab keine Ahnung. Ich kenn ihn aus House of Cards und Alita Battle Angel, aber da ist er mir nicht unbedingt als Martial-Arts-Profi in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Asuramaru (25. Juli 2019)

Also ich finde nichts darüber das er Kampfkünstler ist,aber das ist etwas was in den letzten Jahren immer weiter im Wandel in Hollywood ist und auch wider auf Tom Cruise und seinen Top Gun 2 Trailer passt.

Früher waren die Darsteller/in Sportler allerlei Arten ob Bodybuilding,Kampfsport oder Boxen und wenn dann haben sie dieses nicht Berherschten wurden sie darin Unterrichtet oder eigenten es sich selber an Michelle Yeoh z.b für Tiger an Dragon hat sie Taijiquan erlernt.

Heute gibt es nur noch wenige Darsteller die wirklich über Kampfkünste verfügen.

*Aus Aktuellen Filmen und Serien.*

Weibliche Darsteller mit Kampfkunst Erfahrung
Gale Gadot = Krav Maga
Ming-Na Wen = Taijiquan,Karate
Michelle Yeoh = Kung Fu,Taijiquan

Männliche Darsteller mit Kampfkunst Erfahrung
Iko Uwais = Pencak Silat


Fitness
Dwayne The Rock Johnson = Bodybuilding
Jason Statham = hat seit Jahren einen Erfahrenen Martial Arts Trainer,war mal Turmspringer.

Darsteller die ihre Stunts selber machen
Tom Cruise
Jason Statham
"Dwayne The Rock Johnson" hab nichts darüber gefunden.
Iko Uwais
Ming-Na Wen
Michelle Yeoh
"Gal Gadot" nicht in allen Filmen,aber bei Fast & the Furious 6 hatte sie kein Double,bei Wonder Woman angeblich ja.

Wer noch andere kennt kann das ja mal Ergänzen,aber so sieht der Wandel in Hollywood aus,irgendwie traurig.in den 80ern in 90ern wäre die Liste viel viel länger gewesen.

Darsteller die ihre Stunts nicht selber machen und auch über keinerlei Kapfsport Erfahrung verfügen,der gesammte Marvel Cast ist schonmal dabei.


----------



## Jens238 (25. Juli 2019)

Nun ja... Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit muss man ihm ja zugestehen (Gesichtsform). Brille, Rotzbremse und Lederkluft... Von weiter weg sieht man kaum einen Unterschied 
Hätte es zwar auch besser gefunden, wenn Snipes wieder Blade gespielet hätte, aber er ist ja nun auch nicht mehr der jüngste.


----------



## SpieleKing (25. Juli 2019)

Es gibt nur einen Blade!!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juli 2019)

Keanu Reeves konnte vor Matrix auch nicht kämpfen und ist durch ne harte Trainingsschule gegangen. Kann man alles lernen.


----------



## Asuramaru (26. Juli 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Keanu Reeves konnte vor Matrix auch nicht kämpfen und ist durch ne harte Trainingsschule gegangen. Kann man alles lernen.



Das ist ja der Punkt,die Darsteller bekommen eher ein Double als das sie heute noch Unterrichtet werden.Ein solches Training kostet zeit und Geld und das steht den Dreharbeiten im Weg weil Filme schnell Produziert werden müssen und nicht mehr auf lange Sicht geplant werden.Das kennen wir doch irgendwo her,genau bei Videospielen haben wir das selbe Problem.

Mahershala Ali wird eher ein Double bekommen was Kampfsport Erfahrung hat als das er darin Unterrichtet wird,ein Chris Evans und Scarlett Johansson haben auch ein Double für ihre Akrobatischen Szenen,als ob die ihr Bein höher als 10cm heben könnten, die sind so Beweglich wie Sheldon Cooper -_-".

Mahershala Ali wird kein Unterricht in Kampfsport bekommen,das könnt ihr vergessen,Blade soll 2023 ins Kino kommen,er hätte genug Zeit um ein wenig was zu erlernen.Aber Kampfsport ist etwas was dem man sein Leben Witmet nd das hat all die anderen Frühren Darsteller Ausgezeichnet.

Ich hab nichts gegen einen neuen Darsteller,find ich gut,aber ich bezweifel ganz stark das er Kampfsport Unterricht bekommen wird.

Ps ein weiterer Nicht Kampfsportler wird sein Simu Liu der 2021 Shang-Chi spielen wird.


----------



## sadira (9. August 2019)

wesley ist blade, blade ist wesley, das kann niemand anderes machen.
würd ich mir nicht ansehen wollen.


----------



## Tomrok (6. September 2019)

Vielleicht hat Wesley Snipes ja von Marvel eine "kleine finanzielle Zuwendung" bekommen, damit er nicht gegen den neuen Film wettert?!


----------



## MichaelG (6. September 2019)

Das ist wie XXX. The Next Level ist für mich kein richtiger Teil der Reihe. Nichts gegen Ice Cube. Aber ohne Vin Diesel ist das ungefähr das gleiche als würde auf einmal ein Rambo-Film ohne Stallone gedreht, ein Die Hard ohne Bruce Willis, ein Terminator ohne Arnie oder auch ein Matrix ohne Keanu Reeves. Das geht nicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## Zybba (6. September 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> das gleiche als würde auf einmal ein Rambo-Film ohne Stallone gedreht, ein Die Hard ohne Bruce Willis, ein Terminator ohne Arnie oder auch ein Matrix ohne Keanu Reeves. Das geht nicht in meinen Augen.


Das Resultat aus dieser Einstellung sieht man leider oft.
Dann werden regelrecht Opas vor die Kameras gezerrt.

Klar mag man seine originalen Darsteller aber irgendwann ist es auch gut.
Dann muss das Szepter übergeben werden.


----------



## MichaelG (6. September 2019)

Nein, muß es nicht. a) ist ein Snipes, ein Keanu Reeves oder auch ein Vin Diesel noch im passenden Alter und b) muß eine IP nicht über Jahrzehnte bis zum Erbrechen weitergeführt werden. Darin liegt die Krux in meinen Augen. Daß Ips bis zum Erbrochen gemolken werden tut dem jeweiligen Franchise auch nicht gut.

Bei Stallone und auch bei Arnie wird es aber langsam eng. Aber das hat Stallone schon selbst erkannt. Bei Rambo ist er nur noch mit dem aktuellen Film dabei. Danach ist die IP beendet und bleibt es dann auch hoffentlich. Denn Teil 1-3 waren sehr gut, Teil 4 immerhin noch gut und Teil 5 scheint top zu werden wenn ich von den Trailern auf den Film schließen kann.

Und bei Rocky weiß ich nicht wie mir ein Creed Legacy gefällt. Hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Für mich endet Rocky aktuell mit dem letzten Film wo Rocky selbst noch im Boxring stand. Ob es mir langt, daß er nur noch Trainer ist.... Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Und bei Stirb Langsam war Teil 4 schon nur noch durchwachsen, Teil 5 war dann aber totale Grütze (sorry). Und wenn der Kerl der Nachfolger werden soll der in Teil 5 den Sohn gespielt hat da lieber verzichte ich dann auf ein Stirb langsam 6 und ff.

Ein Mission Impossible ohne Tom Cruise geht imho auch nicht. Auch ein Top Gun nicht. Auch 24 ist imho mit dem Ersatz für Kiefer Sutherland eher nur im mäßigen Bereich gelandet. Ohne Kiefer Sutherland kommt für mich kein wirkliches 24-Feeling auf.

Hollywood gehen langsam die Ideen aus. Entweder werden IPs bis zum geht nicht mehr weitergeführt. Bei anderen verpennt man einfach die Fortsetzung und wenn man 20 Jahre später einsteigt ohne ein Zugpferd (ID 4 Teil 2) dann braucht man sich über das Ergebnis auch nicht zu wundern.

Hollywood besteht in den letzten Jahren gefühlt zu 80% nur noch aus diversen Remakes, Remastered Editionen oder permanenter Fortführung von alten IPs die früher erfolgreich gewesen sind. Ob nun Filme wie ID4 Teil 2, Jurassic World (früher Park) oder bei Serien Magnum 2.0 (nicht schlecht aber bei weitem nicht das Kultpotential der Originalserie mit Tom Selleck). Wobei ich Jurassic World 1-2 gar nicht so schlecht fand. Aber die Originale waren (abgesehen von den letzten 2-3 Filmen gut. Und MV der Kinofilm war für mich der totale Reinfall. An Don Johnson und Philipp-Michael Thomas führt für mich kein Weg vorbei. Auch McGyver neu war Rotz. Und auch der A-Team-Film ohne die Originalbesetzung geht gar nicht.

Ein Wunder, daß man nicht weitere Klassiker und Film-Meilensteine mit irgendwelchen Remakes verhunzt (Der Pate z.B.). Aber das ist keine Garantie daß das nicht auch noch kommt.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. September 2019)

Ja, denke auch, dass Figuren mit bestimmten Schauspielern besetzt sind. Hier im Fall von Blade allerdings ja nicht so eindeutig, ich liebe Wesley Snipes aber die TV Serie mit Sticky Fingaz war fantastisch, auch wenn ich ein paar Folgen gebraucht habe, um mich an den Schauspieler zu gewöhnen. 

Ich finde einfach, wenn man ein Franchise weiterführen will, dann soll man eben nicht nur den Hauptdarsteller austauschen sondern auch die Figur. Dann ist der Held eben jemand anderes.


----------



## Enisra (6. September 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Wer noch andere kennt kann das ja mal Ergänzen,aber so sieht der Wandel in Hollywood aus,irgendwie traurig.in den 80ern in 90ern wäre die Liste viel viel länger gewesen.
> Darsteller die ihre Stunts nicht selber machen und auch über keinerlei Kapfsport Erfahrung verfügen,der gesammte Marvel Cast ist schonmal dabei.



Was eher damit zu tun hat, dass da die Versicherung Quer stellt und so ein Ausfall vom Hauptdarsteller mal eben ein paar Millionen kostet weil man Pläne umstellen muss etc.
VORALLEM ist das nicht mal eine neue Entwicklung ...
Siehe Bullit, Steve McQueen hätte am liebsten die ganze Strecke mit dem Mustang durch SF gefahren, es wurde ihm nur verboten und konnte sich nur Teilweise durchsetzen (was man sieht wenn man auf den Innenspiegel achtet, immer wenn der Weg gedreht ist, ist es sein Stuntman) und der Film ist nun echt nicht Neu

Und wenn man sehen will was passiert wenn jemand einen Unfall hat, nun, schaut mal den ersten Herr Der Ringe, schonmal aufgefallen wie sehr man nur die Eine Seite von Viggo Mortensen zeigt?


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. September 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also ich finde nichts darüber das er Kampfkünstler ist,aber das ist etwas was in den letzten Jahren immer weiter im Wandel in Hollywood ist und auch wider auf Tom Cruise und seinen Top Gun 2 Trailer passt.
> 
> Früher waren die Darsteller/in Sportler allerlei Arten ob Bodybuilding,Kampfsport oder Boxen und wenn dann haben sie dieses nicht Berherschten wurden sie darin Unterrichtet oder eigenten es sich selber an Michelle Yeoh z.b für Tiger an Dragon hat sie Taijiquan erlernt.
> 
> ...



Jackie Chan ist noch so ein Kandidat. Der Mann hatte nie ein Stuntdouble und seine Stunts stets selbst gemacht. Allerdings hat er sich bei etlichen Szenen dann auch mal böse Verletzungen zugezogen.


----------



## Zybba (6. September 2019)

"Aus Aktuellen Filmen und Serien."


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> "Aus Aktuellen Filmen und Serien."



wenn man von einem "Wandel" Spricht, impleziert das blöderweise nur, dass das Früher mal anders gewesen sei, was halt leider eine fehleinschätzung ist
Abgesehen macht der Jackie ja auch noch immer Filme


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. September 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> "Aus Aktuellen Filmen und Serien."



Ist ja nicht so, dass Jackie Chan seine Filmkarriere in den 80er-Jahren an den Nagel gehängt hat. Der Mann ist lediglich die letzten paar Jährchen recht wenig aktiv gewesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass Jackie Chan seine Filmkarriere in den 80er-Jahren an den Nagel gehängt hat. Der Mann ist lediglich die letzten paar Jährchen recht wenig aktiv gewesen.


Mit über 60, unzähligen gebrochenen Knochen und einer Metallplatte im Schädel wäre es früher oder später eh Zeit etwas kürzer zu treten.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (10. Februar 2020)

Wesley Snipes war mal eine hervorragende Besetzung für Blade, vor über 20 Jahren ! Es ist eine gute Entscheidung nicht dem unlogischen Wunsch vermeintlicher Fans nachzukommen.

Es reicht wirklich, was aus dem einstigen Terminator für ein Kindermädchen und Witzfigur gemacht worden ist. Ein Opa sollte den Ruhestand geniessen.

Auf einen Blade, der in einer einsamen Hütte ein Vampirkind mit Vampirmami grossgezogen hat, weil er laut SJ Drehbuch nichts mehr zum Töten gefunden hat kann ich verzichten. ^^

Bei Blade war frisches Blut angebracht. Ob das funktionieren wird, insbesondere was das Charisma angeht, das ist natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Sache !


----------



## Chroom (18. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist wie XXX. The Next Level ist für mich kein richtiger Teil der Reihe. Nichts gegen Ice Cube. Aber ohne Vin Diesel ist das ungefähr das gleiche als würde auf einmal ein Rambo-Film ohne Stallone gedreht, ein Die Hard ohne Bruce Willis, ein Terminator ohne Arnie oder auch ein Matrix ohne Keanu Reeves. Das geht nicht in meinen Augen.



Triple X 3 mit Vin Diesel. Der Film war einfach nur zum FREMDSCHÄHMEN (auch wegen Ihm).sry


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2020)

Triple X ist ja nicht zum Ernstnehmen. Es ist mehr oder weniger eine Art Bond-Parodie.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Juli 2020)

Na ja, es sind doch gerade die Fans, die immer auf Fortsetzungen drängen.. ansonsten wäre es doch für die Produzenten nicht so lukrativ die IP weiter zu bedienen. 

Die ewigen Fortsetzungen und Reboots kommen doch nicht aus dem luftleeren Raum, es gibt offensichtlich eine Nachfrage danach.

Ist halt nur problematisch dass die Fans natürlich eine Fortsetzung wollen nach IHREN Vorstellungen ... sie wissen oft nicht genau wie, aber sie wissen, was sie nicht wollen.. wenn sie das neue dann sehen.

Wechselnde Besetzungen sind da genau so ein Thema, zu gerne wird vergessen dass der Darsteller, den man vor Jahrzehnten in seiner Rolle liebgewonnen hat, so heute gar nicht mehr existiert.. aber da wird es schnell schmerzhaft wenn man sich näher damit beschäftigt und realisiert dass man da Zeiten hinterherhängt die schon etwas her sind und auch nicht mehr wiederkommen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ist halt nur problematisch dass die Fans natürlich eine Fortsetzung wollen nach IHREN Vorstellungen ... sie wissen oft nicht genau wie, aber sie wissen, was sie nicht wollen.. wenn sie das neue dann sehen.
> 
> Wechselnde Besetzungen sind da genau so ein Thema, zu gerne wird vergessen dass der Darsteller, den man vor Jahrzehnten in seiner Rolle liebgewonnen hat, so heute gar nicht mehr existiert.. aber da wird es schnell schmerzhaft wenn man sich näher damit beschäftigt und realisiert dass man da Zeiten hinterherhängt die schon etwas her sind und auch nicht mehr wiederkommen.



Ein großes Problem ist halt, dass Schauspieler altern... ^^ 

Ich mag ja gerade Vampirfilme sehr gerne, als eine Art "Nachfolger" von Blade etwa die Underworld Reihe, auch wenn der vorletzte Teil ein Reinfall war, der letzte war dafür wieder recht gut, ist aber auch schon wieder vier Jahre alt. Das Problem dabei, der erste kam 2003, also vor 17 Jahren, auch eine Kate Beckinsale wird älter und Vampire altern nun mal nicht. Bin gespannt, ob da noch mal irgendwann ein Teil kommt. (Den Spinoff mit Rhona Mitra, dem ersten Lara Croft Model, mochte ich übrigens auch).


----------

